# Cd asemaa ei löydy /dev kansiosta *ratkaistu*

## Mat1as

Hei!

Olen tässä saanut gentoon asennettua tähän koneeseeni. Olen  opetellut sen käyttöä ja kaikki on toiminut tähän asti kuten pitääkin. Opiskeltavaa on ollut ja manuskoja on saanut lukea jne. Mutta pidän tästä!   :Smile: 

Kerneli on käännetty genkernelillä.

Mutta nyt tulikin ongelma johon en ole löytäny vastausta vaikka olen etsinyt googlesta ja myös tästä englannin kieliseltä foorumilta.

Ongelmana on että /dev kansiossa ei ole hdc:tä, cdrom:ia tms. mikä minulla on ubuntun puolella. Se ei ole myöskään sdb, disk tms. Cd -aseman virkaa hoitaa tämmöinen lg:n dvd-asema.

Tässä ls /dev komento:

```

adsp        ptyc2  ptyrb  ptyx4       tty11  ttyb8  ttyr1  ttywa

agpgart     ptyc3  ptyrc  ptyx5       tty12  ttyb9  ttyr2  ttywb

audio       ptyc4  ptyrd  ptyx6       tty13  ttyba  ttyr3  ttywc

bus         ptyc5  ptyre  ptyx7       tty14  ttybb  ttyr4  ttywd

cfs0        ptyc6  ptyrf  ptyx8       tty15  ttybc  ttyr5  ttywe

cfs1        ptyc7  ptys0  ptyx9       tty16  ttybd  ttyr6  ttywf

cfs2        ptyc8  ptys1  ptyxa       tty17  ttybe  ttyr7  ttyx0

cfs3        ptyc9  ptys2  ptyxb       tty18  ttybf  ttyr8  ttyx1

cfs4        ptyca  ptys3  ptyxc       tty19  ttyc0  ttyr9  ttyx2

console     ptycb  ptys4  ptyxd       tty2   ttyc1  ttyra  ttyx3

core        ptycc  ptys5  ptyxe       tty20  ttyc2  ttyrb  ttyx4

cpu         ptycd  ptys6  ptyxf       tty21  ttyc3  ttyrc  ttyx5

dac960_gam  ptyce  ptys7  ptyy0       tty22  ttyc4  ttyrd  ttyx6

disk        ptycf  ptys8  ptyy1       tty23  ttyc5  ttyre  ttyx7

dmmidi1     ptyd0  ptys9  ptyy2       tty24  ttyc6  ttyrf  ttyx8

dsp         ptyd1  ptysa  ptyy3       tty25  ttyc7  ttys0  ttyx9

etherd      ptyd2  ptysb  ptyy4       tty26  ttyc8  ttys1  ttyxa

fd          ptyd3  ptysc  ptyy5       tty27  ttyc9  ttys2  ttyxb

fd0         ptyd4  ptysd  ptyy6       tty28  ttyca  ttys3  ttyxc

floppy      ptyd5  ptyse  ptyy7       tty29  ttycb  ttys4  ttyxd

full        ptyd6  ptysf  ptyy8       tty3   ttycc  ttys5  ttyxe

fuse        ptyd7  ptyt0  ptyy9       tty30  ttycd  ttys6  ttyxf

hpet        ptyd8  ptyt1  ptyya       tty31  ttyce  ttys7  ttyy0

i2octl      ptyd9  ptyt2  ptyyb       tty32  ttycf  ttys8  ttyy1

initctl     ptyda  ptyt3  ptyyc       tty33  ttyd0  ttys9  ttyy2

input       ptydb  ptyt4  ptyyd       tty34  ttyd1  ttysa  ttyy3

kmem        ptydc  ptyt5  ptyye       tty35  ttyd2  ttysb  ttyy4

kmsg        ptydd  ptyt6  ptyyf       tty36  ttyd3  ttysc  ttyy5

log         ptyde  ptyt7  ptyz0       tty37  ttyd4  ttysd  ttyy6

loop        ptydf  ptyt8  ptyz1       tty38  ttyd5  ttyse  ttyy7

loop0       ptye0  ptyt9  ptyz2       tty39  ttyd6  ttysf  ttyy8

loop1       ptye1  ptyta  ptyz3       tty4   ttyd7  ttyt0  ttyy9

loop2       ptye2  ptytb  ptyz4       tty40  ttyd8  ttyt1  ttyya

loop3       ptye3  ptytc  ptyz5       tty41  ttyd9  ttyt2  ttyyb

loop4       ptye4  ptytd  ptyz6       tty42  ttyda  ttyt3  ttyyc

loop5       ptye5  ptyte  ptyz7       tty43  ttydb  ttyt4  ttyyd

loop6       ptye6  ptytf  ptyz8       tty44  ttydc  ttyt5  ttyye

loop7       ptye7  ptyu0  ptyz9       tty45  ttydd  ttyt6  ttyyf

lp0         ptye8  ptyu1  ptyza       tty46  ttyde  ttyt7  ttyz0

mapper      ptye9  ptyu2  ptyzb       tty47  ttydf  ttyt8  ttyz1

mem         ptyea  ptyu3  ptyzc       tty48  ttye0  ttyt9  ttyz2

midi1       ptyeb  ptyu4  ptyzd       tty49  ttye1  ttyta  ttyz3

misc        ptyec  ptyu5  ptyze       tty5   ttye2  ttytb  ttyz4

mixer       ptyed  ptyu6  ptyzf       tty50  ttye3  ttytc  ttyz5

mixer1      ptyee  ptyu7  ram0        tty51  ttye4  ttytd  ttyz6

mptctl      ptyef  ptyu8  ram1        tty52  ttye5  ttyte  ttyz7

null        ptyp0  ptyu9  ram10       tty53  ttye6  ttytf  ttyz8

nvidia0     ptyp1  ptyua  ram11       tty54  ttye7  ttyu0  ttyz9

nvidiactl   ptyp2  ptyub  ram12       tty55  ttye8  ttyu1  ttyza

parport0    ptyp3  ptyuc  ram13       tty56  ttye9  ttyu2  ttyzb

pktcdvd     ptyp4  ptyud  ram14       tty57  ttyea  ttyu3  ttyzc

port        ptyp5  ptyue  ram15       tty58  ttyeb  ttyu4  ttyzd

psaux       ptyp6  ptyuf  ram2        tty59  ttyec  ttyu5  ttyze

ptmx        ptyp7  ptyv0  ram3        tty6   ttyed  ttyu6  ttyzf

pts         ptyp8  ptyv1  ram4        tty60  ttyee  ttyu7  urandom

ptya0       ptyp9  ptyv2  ram5        tty61  ttyef  ttyu8  usbdev1.1_ep00

ptya1       ptypa  ptyv3  ram6        tty62  ttyp0  ttyu9  usbdev1.1_ep81

ptya2       ptypb  ptyv4  ram7        tty63  ttyp1  ttyua  usbdev2.1_ep00

ptya3       ptypc  ptyv5  ram8        tty7   ttyp2  ttyub  usbdev2.1_ep81

ptya4       ptypd  ptyv6  ram9        tty8   ttyp3  ttyuc  usbdev3.1_ep00

ptya5       ptype  ptyv7  random      tty9   ttyp4  ttyud  usbdev3.1_ep81

ptya6       ptypf  ptyv8  rd          ttyS0  ttyp5  ttyue  usbdev4.1_ep00

ptya7       ptyq0  ptyv9  revalidate  ttyS1  ttyp6  ttyuf  usbdev4.1_ep81

ptya8       ptyq1  ptyva  rtc         ttyS2  ttyp7  ttyv0  usbdev5.1_ep00

ptya9       ptyq2  ptyvb  sda         ttyS3  ttyp8  ttyv1  usbdev5.1_ep81

ptyaa       ptyq3  ptyvc  sda1        ttya0  ttyp9  ttyv2  vcs

ptyab       ptyq4  ptyvd  sda2        ttya1  ttypa  ttyv3  vcs1

ptyac       ptyq5  ptyve  sda3        ttya2  ttypb  ttyv4  vcs12

ptyad       ptyq6  ptyvf  sda4        ttya3  ttypc  ttyv5  vcs2

ptyae       ptyq7  ptyw0  sda5        ttya4  ttypd  ttyv6  vcs3

ptyaf       ptyq8  ptyw1  sda6        ttya5  ttype  ttyv7  vcs4

ptyb0       ptyq9  ptyw2  sda7        ttya6  ttypf  ttyv8  vcs5

ptyb1       ptyqa  ptyw3  sdb         ttya7  ttyq0  ttyv9  vcs6

ptyb2       ptyqb  ptyw4  sequencer   ttya8  ttyq1  ttyva  vcs7

ptyb3       ptyqc  ptyw5  sequencer2  ttya9  ttyq2  ttyvb  vcsa

ptyb4       ptyqd  ptyw6  sg0         ttyaa  ttyq3  ttyvc  vcsa1

ptyb5       ptyqe  ptyw7  sg1         ttyab  ttyq4  ttyvd  vcsa12

ptyb6       ptyqf  ptyw8  shm         ttyac  ttyq5  ttyve  vcsa2

ptyb7       ptyr0  ptyw9  snapshot    ttyad  ttyq6  ttyvf  vcsa3

ptyb8       ptyr1  ptywa  snd         ttyae  ttyq7  ttyw0  vcsa4

ptyb9       ptyr2  ptywb  sound       ttyaf  ttyq8  ttyw1  vcsa5

ptyba       ptyr3  ptywc  stderr      ttyb0  ttyq9  ttyw2  vcsa6

ptybb       ptyr4  ptywd  stdin       ttyb1  ttyqa  ttyw3  vcsa7

ptybc       ptyr5  ptywe  stdout      ttyb2  ttyqb  ttyw4  zero

ptybd       ptyr6  ptywf  tts         ttyb3  ttyqc  ttyw5

ptybe       ptyr7  ptyx0  tty         ttyb4  ttyqd  ttyw6

ptybf       ptyr8  ptyx1  tty0        ttyb5  ttyqe  ttyw7

ptyc0       ptyr9  ptyx2  tty1        ttyb6  ttyqf  ttyw8

ptyc1       ptyra  ptyx3  tty10       ttyb7  ttyr0  ttyw9

```

Voiko cdrom olla jokin näistä? Jos joudun tekemään tämän 'cdrom:in' itse niin kuinka se oikein onnistuu? Voiko jollain komennolla näkemään mikä noista on se cdrom jos se noista jokin on?

Pätkä fstabista:

```

/dev/sdb        /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

```

Olen kokeillut laittaa tuon sdb tilalle kaikkea muutakin, mutta sillä ei ole ollut vaikutusta.

Jos käytän tuota sdb:tä niin mount /mnt/cdrom komento antaa seuraavanlaisen virheilmoituksen:

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Komento dmesg | tail taas tällaista:

```

[13400.713685] cmd: 0x3f failed at 0x330 (status = 0x80, data = 0x0)

[14221.445737] cmd: 0x3f failed at 0x330 (status = 0x80, data = 0x0)

[17616.697379] sd 2:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key: Not Ready

[17616.697388]     Additional sense: Logical unit not ready, initializing command required

[17616.697394] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 64

[17616.697408] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sdb, iso_blknum=16, block=32

[18091.675178] sd 2:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key: Not Ready

[18091.675186]     Additional sense: Logical unit not ready, initializing command required

[18091.675192] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 64

[18091.675201] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sdb, iso_blknum=16, block=32

```

Jos sdb:n tilalla on jotain muuta (esim. scd0) niin virheilmoitus on tällainen:

```

mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist

```

Last edited by Mat1as on Mon Jan 29, 2007 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Make

Jos se on Ubuntun puolella ollut hdc, niin sinulla on ilmeisesti lataamatta oikea ide-ajuri kernelissä. Katso vaikka

```
lspci -v | grep -i ide 
```

ja sen jälkeen pitäisi modprobe:lla ladata oikea moduuli.

  -- Markku

----------

## Mat1as

Komento lspci -v | grep -i ide näyttää:

```

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

```

Lisäsin tuon vt8231 moduulin koska semmoinen löytyi tuolla find komennolla. Muita noista en löytänyt.

(find komento tarkemmin= find /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/ -type f -iname '*VT*.o' -or -iname '*VT*.ko' )

Kun etsin tuota ide ajuria niin täältä sen löysin.

Device Drivers --> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL SUPPORT/

```

<M> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                        

  <M>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support            

  ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

  [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA drivx 

  [*]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                  

  <M>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                              

  [ ]     Use multi-mode by default                                    

  <M>     PCMCIA IDE support                                           

  <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                              

  <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                

  <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                             

  <M>     SCSI emulation support                                      

  [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                          

  ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                 

  <M>     generic/default IDE chipset support                          

  [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                

  [ ]     PNP EIDE support                                            

  [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                      

  [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                         

  [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support

<M>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                            

  < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)        

  < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                              

  [ ]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                         

  [ ]     Other IDE chipset support               

```

Onko muualla vielä noita ide ajureita jotka vaikuttaisivat tähän cd -asemaan?

Mutta vieläkään ei toimi. hdc:tä ei näy tuolla /dev kansiossa. Pitäähän sen hdc:n tulla automaattisesti tuonne jos se alkaisi toimimaan?

edit: typoja..

----------

## Jormangeud

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> Komento lspci -v | grep -i ide näyttää:
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
> ...

 

Tuo emolevy vaatinee VIA82CXXX chipset supportin, mitä tuossa alemmassa osiossa et ollut näyttänyt.

Tietenkin ongelma voi johtua myös siitä, että nuo on moduuleina, ja voi olla etteivät tule ladatuksi tarpeeksi aikaisin tai ollenkaan.

Itse en noista muita kuin SCSI emulointia ole pitänyt moduulina.

Ja jos se on IDE-asema, niin luultavasti se on sitten se /dev/hdc. SCSI- tai SATA-asema luultavasti muotoa /dev/sdX. Jälkimmäinen saattaa tarvita SCSI device support-osiosta lisää rukseja.

- sitten tietenkin tuki noille CD/DVD-formaateille -> File systems  -> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  ->

- ja musiikki-raidat CD:llä eivät ole tiedostomuodossa, joten normaaleja musalevyjä on turha kokeilla mountata.

dmesg -komennolla kannattaa katsoa mitä se IDE-, SATA- ja SCSI-ohjaimilla löytää.

----------

## Mat1as

Kiitos avusta molemmille! Alkoihan se toimia!

Homma tosiaan onnistui kun lisäsin sinne Device Drivers --> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL SUPPORT/ kohtaan tuon VIA82CXXX:n. En aluksi meinannut löytää sitä, vaan löytyihän se kun tarpeeksi sitä tonki.

----------

